# feather casting



## Douglas Feehan (Mar 18, 2016)

Im going to try feather casting, has anyone tryed "modge-podge" to secure the feathers to the tubes?  I have read many suggestions on the fourm and have purchased many of the blanks for sale by members which I feel are very well priced.  My adventure is more about trying to add my own artistic touch to my pens.


----------



## socdad (Mar 18, 2016)

I have never tried modge-podge. I have had good results using fly head cement, with the drop applicator bottle. (NOT THE WATER BASED STUFF) I coat the feather and apply to a powder coated tube using a small dowl rod as a rolling pin ... You can find it in most fly fishing shops or Bass Pro Shops.


----------



## Douglas Feehan (Mar 19, 2016)

Ok i have decided that i will purchase my feather blanks from here on out.  I have spent about 6 hours in the shopi have yet to come up with a tube that is worth casting.   It might be my feathers,technique, material or just me.  But I have a new found respect for people who do this and can still sell there blanks as inexpensive as they do.


----------



## Kenny Durrant (Mar 21, 2016)

Douglas I've played with feathers off and on and I've come up with some nice pens. Now after saying that I'm no John U. in fact I bought some of his blanks a couple of months ago because his are just great. I can tell you what I do but there are some things that need to be worked out. First prep the tube then get the feathers you want trimmed. I then get a clean paper towel and tweesers with a can of 3m spray glue. I hold the feather at the bottom with the tweesers and spray a very light mist of glue on the back of the feather. Too much and the feather will mat together. I hold it 12-14 inches away from the can. Then lay the center of the feather on the tube. Lay the tube feather down on the paper towel. Starting in the middle of the feather roll the tube to one side then the other. I don't roll the feather from one side to the other I always start in the center and that seems to work well for me. I've never had Mod Podge work so I use Elmers. You have to seal the featers to the tube because the resin will disolve the glue and cause them to float. The problem I have is once you cast the tube the feathers become transparent and if a lighter color is on a darker one it will show through. If you figure out how to correct that I would appreciate a call. Good Luck


----------



## longbeard (Mar 21, 2016)

Maybe this will help


http://content.penturners.org/library/pen_blanks/casting_feat
her_blanks.pdf


----------



## Kenny Durrant (Mar 22, 2016)

Longbeard I couldn't get the link to connect. Is it still active?


----------



## KenV (Mar 22, 2016)

Kenny Durrant said:


> Longbeard I couldn't get the link to connect. Is it still active?



The tutorial is still there  Author is Shane Whitlock with additions by Padre.  

Go to the Library and sear h on Feathers and you will have it.


----------



## tjseagrove (Mar 22, 2016)

Kenny Durrant said:


> Longbeard I couldn't get the link to connect. Is it still active?



Try http://content.penturners.org/library/pen_blanks/casting_feather_blanks.pdf

32


----------



## Douglas Feehan (Mar 22, 2016)

Thanks for the link I have looked at this in the past and his results are amazing.  I have not completely given up my goal of making a feather black just have put it on hold till I have a better plan and more time,  thanks to all for your suggestions.


----------

